# I would like to have my USB Mouse work on the console.



## freetobsd (May 14, 2019)

Hi,
I am using 12.0-RELEASE and I can't seem to get my USB mouse working in the console.
My /etc/rc.conf file has everything related to mice and X commented out (hald, dbus, gdm, gnome). Rather than attempt to get the mouse working with X I would like to get it working on the console and go from there. When I add moused_enabled="YES" in the rc.conf file I get the mouse pointer but no movement.

When I plug/unplug the mouse I get: ugen4.3: <vendor 0x2188 USB OPTICAL MOUSE> at usbus4 

Any help would be appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## freetobsd (May 14, 2019)

SOLVED - Thanks to
*ILUXA*

The solution was very easy, I just had to execute  # kldload ums.

So, it seems, starting from 12-RELEASE, this kernel module is *not* in GENERIC kernel anymore
(why? may be it is a bug?).

So, if someone also have this issue, add _ums_load="YES"_ to /boot/loader.conf and reboot.


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2019)

freetobsd said:


> So, it seems, starting from 12-RELEASE, this kernel module is *not* in GENERIC kernel anymore


FreeBSD 10.0 actually: https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.0/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC?revision=259065&view=markup


----------

